# Any Ride-a-Matic Fans?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

My father had a '57 Ride-a-matic before trading it in on a 1050. I still have the brochure


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yowsah!

Now that's what I call sweet advertising.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I forgot to mention...

Wow, what scan quality. What kind of scanner do you use?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Kinda racy for it's time I guess!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

CatDaddy
aegt asked the same question. You know it's kinda funny, I really don't know much about these things but went to staples yesterday for printer ink and saw this canon CanoScan LiDE30 for $79 before a $30 mail in rebate and figured for $49 I'd give it a try.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'm gonna have to drive to Lafayette & check out the Staples. That's darned good quality. And only $50 to boot!

Thanks!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a cool looking machine. 

Don't see ads with clover in the grass like that now. 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

A ad for a 1957 Ride-a-Matic and the machine is the same age as I am so 47 year old tractor and the gal might be 25-30 and nice looking and today if she is still around is collecting Social Security check everymonth now. 72-77 years young.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

hey thanks for killing the moment there Michael


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking old tractor and the rider isn't bad neither Why is the reel mower in the front instead of the back:question:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's PTO driven but the main reason is probably so the grass gets cut before the tires flatten it down.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that clover filled lawn looks just like mine.... and if i looked like the woman on the tractor i would probably never leave the house.. 


I'd be entertaining myself..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's more info than we needed!
Can't poke out the mind's eye!


----------

